# Vets for Dogs in Northern Spain



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever used a Vets in Northern Spain convenient to or not far from the Santander Ferry that they can recommend please?

Thanks - Bob


----------



## 116882 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Bob,
Give Jenny a ring on http://www.dogsaway.co.uk/ and she'll provide list of english speaking vets in N Spain and if necessary arrange an appointment for you.
I've used them all over Europe and they have never let me down.
Regards


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Grahamxxxxit - thanks for your reply - that's useful.

Bob


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone else has any experience of vets in Northern Spain?

Bob.


----------

